# Bailes Valeting?



## Glossmax

For those that do not yet know, the young Mister Bailes is working at Glossmax. Contrary to some opinions Sam is proving to be a good worker, with a decent level of understanding about detailing and the products we use. As such, I took him on a small valeting job we had on an Audi.

Here's some before and after photos of the job in hand.

Before:



















Not too bad on the outside although we all know how well Silver hide so much dirt & defects. Wheels not too good though.



















As for the Interior, well :doublesho

After:

This was only a quick job on the outside with most of the work concentrated on the interior, but the bodywork really came up well. Nothing too special done here, just a good prewash using Bilt Hamber Surfex HD, snowfoam ValetPRO PH Neutral, wash and finished with Duragloss Aquawax.




























As for the Interior just a lot of hard graft getting it all out. The gravel and mud were ok, but there was a lot of material (possibly Tobacco) in every joint in and around the dash area.



















As the customer was in no hurry for the car I was able to go over some new techniques and products with Sam and he learns fast.
I must say young Bailes was great, did a good job and was a pleasure to work with.

Thanks for reading :wave:


----------



## ryanuk

nice one mate!!!


----------



## Wozza

Just dont let the customer see Bailes Monobrow - it may scare them off.

Good work.


----------



## badly_dubbed

well done bailes - always good to see progression and i think this a great little job for you 

your doing something you like and are passionate about! 

must say id love to work in a shop selling so many goodies!

Davy


----------



## *MAGIC*

Good stuff.


----------



## Jock R26

Mark out of 10 !!!!!!!!!
10+ TOP JOB there mate:thumb:


----------



## Markyt001

Nice work Bailes


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I wondered why he replied to my email to you today!!

Nice one Bailes


----------



## Needs a clean

Nice one lads.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Brazo

Gaz better watch out!!!

Nice one:thumb:


----------



## HC1001

Top man Bailes, great experience for you..............:thumb:


----------



## Will-S

Well done Bailes, you are a lucky young man to be given the chance to do something you are passionate about.

Keep up the good work


----------



## mattsbmw

Glad to read something positive about bailes for once, hope fuilly this quieten his opponents.


----------



## -Kev-

nice work guys


----------



## Huw

Nice one Bailes & Paul.


----------



## Guest

RussZS said:


> I wondered why he replied to my email to you today!!
> 
> Nice one Bailes


Yeh, thought that would confuse you a bit as I pressed the Send button :lol:

Thanks for the positive replies guys


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Looks like a good Valet guys. Grubby interiors like that are always a painstaking task.


----------



## Hair Bear

Good on ya' Bailes lad - very best of luck to ya :thumb:

You've taken a fair bit of stick on here and I've always fought your corner.

Get yerself some shades - the future could get bright


----------



## The Cueball

mattsbmw said:


> Glad to read something positive about bailes for once, hope fuilly this quieten his opponents.


 +1 for this as well...

If fact, I hope some of the "bailes put down club" well and truly choke.....

Keep up the good work, sounds like a great chance!

:thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Looking good guys top job


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport

It amazes me even when your not OCD about the car that people are actually happy to sit in that mess to start with 

Great job as well to clean it all up :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy

Keep up the good work Bailes, nice to see you putting your time to good use and getting some decent work experience, rather than dossing about over the holidays like most do :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs

Nice one matey.

Good Job.


----------



## gt5500

The Cueball said:


> +1 for this as well...
> 
> If fact, I hope some of the "bailes put down club" well and truly choke.....
> 
> Keep up the good work, sounds like a great chance!
> 
> :thumb:


To be fair though in the time I have been on the fourms the flack that Bailes has run into has mostly been meant in good humour and I suspect a lot of it has been due to the way in which he takes it. I expect most of us have a mate that 'lets himself into it' so to speak and I imagine for most of us that person also takes the comments with good humour. I expect if Bailes had told everyone to **** off then the jokes wouldn't still be going on now. Oh by the way good luck and congrats on getting a job many of us will envy.


----------



## Guest

gt5500 said:


> To be fair though in the time I have been on the fourms the flack that Bailes has run into has mostly been meant in good humour and I suspect a lot of it has been due to the way in which he takes it. I expect most of us have a mate that 'lets himself into it' so to speak and I imagine for most of us that person also takes the comments with good humour. I expect if Bailes had told everyone to **** off then the jokes wouldn't still be going on now. Oh by the way good luck and congrats on getting a job many of us will envy.


I tried that once after a mod told me to...

I got a warning 

Thanks for the kind comment everyone


----------



## ade33

mattsbmw said:


> hope fuilly this quieten his opponents.


Couldn't agree more. Too much mud slung in his direction, imo. Lets hope this sees an end to that.

Good jobs fellas, that interior was a minger!


----------



## Leemack

A little late but i only just found the thread 

Well done Bailes :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Thanks :lol: Yeh two months late


----------



## swiftshine

The Cueball said:


> +1 for this as well...
> 
> If fact, I hope some of the "bailes put down club" well and truly choke.....
> 
> Keep up the good work, sounds like a great chance!
> 
> :thumb:





mattsbmw said:


> Glad to read something positive about bailes for once, hope fuilly this quieten his opponents.


Couldn't agree more:thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP

Well done Bailes, you have took some amount of stick on here (Some of it from me) and to keep coming back even though you have took it rough sometimes shows the mark of the man and that you are not easily put down. Keep that attitude up for the rest of your days will stand you in good stead for the **** that life is no doubt going to throw at you from time to time.

Keep up the good work mate ..


----------



## Vyker

Good man! 

Don't forget your studies though!


----------



## Guest

Vyker said:


> Good man!
> 
> Don't forget your studies though!


I wont. I only work Wednesday afternoons, Saturdays and the odd Sunday when me and Paul are upto something 

Thanks All. :thumb:


----------



## Carr20VT

Know its an old thread but nice one. Good to have a part time job doing something you love. Spare car here if you need the practice :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Carr20VT said:


> Know its an old thread but nice one. Good to have a part time job doing something you love. Spare car here if you need the practice :thumb:


Surprised I haven't seen your car about 

You should pop in one Saturday for a gander and a chat. Always good fun to have detailing world members about


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Bailes said:


> Surprised I haven't seen your car about
> 
> You should pop in one Saturday for a gander and a chat. Always good fun to have detailing world members about


I'm popping down on Saturday PM for a gallon of 901/2/3. You got any in stock Mr B?

It will be good to meet up.:thumb:


----------



## Guest

CupraRcleanR said:


> I'm popping down on Saturday PM for a gallon of 901/2/3. You got any in stock Mr B?
> 
> It will be good to meet up.:thumb:


Plenty of it :thumb:
Yeh be nice to see you. I don't know if I'l be about yet as I might have to leave half day (got some mates coming down from up 'Norf' ) But I should be there till about 1ish at least!


----------



## Huw

Carr20VT said:


> Know its an old thread but nice one. Good to have a part time job doing something you love. Spare car here if you need the practice :thumb:


Having seen your car at Volsfest there isn't anything to practice on.

Tim, any idea what time your heading down to Porthcawl on Saturday? May try & pop down myself, it would be good to catch up with you again.


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Huw said:


> Having seen your car at Volsfest there isn't anything to practice on.
> 
> Tim, any idea what time your heading down to Porthcawl on Saturday? May try & pop down myself, it would be good to catch up with you again.


Should be after work at 12.30 ish. I'll pm you nearer Saturday.:thumb:


----------



## Carr20VT

Bailes said:


> Surprised I haven't seen your car about
> 
> You should pop in one Saturday for a gander and a chat. Always good fun to have detailing world members about


Mine spends most of it's time locked up round the corner from you. Have been in a few times but guess it was before you were there. Pop in soon :thumb:



Huw said:


> Having seen your car at Volsfest there isn't anything to practice on.
> 
> Tim, any idea what time your heading down to Porthcawl on Saturday? May try & pop down myself, it would be good to catch up with you again.


Cheers Huw. He can have a go at our Touran. Lol


----------



## O`Neil

Well done young man :thumb:

I was 14 years old when I got a Saturday job washing cars, I`m still doing it 30 years on. 
At least the pay`s a bit more now though, just


----------



## Ste T

Bailes said:


> Surprised I haven't seen your car about
> 
> You should pop in one Saturday for a gander and a chat. Always good fun to have detailing world members about


Sam, Just seem this thread, nice one buddy...

look at Sam all grown up now....Dont let ya self down this is a great thing you have going here...and from the looks of your replies to others, you seem to be heading in the right direction...:thumb:

weldone....


----------



## Glossmax

CupraRcleanR said:


> Should be after work at 12.30 ish. I'll pm you nearer Saturday.:thumb:


Nice one Tim, look forward to seeing you!


----------



## Rickyboy

I'm late to the thread as always... 

Nice wee opportunity for you there matey - well done!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Good on ya young Bailes!!!!


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Nice to see Paul and Sam at Glossmax on Saturday. Wallet took abut of a hammering but I ended up with enough 902 and Megs 205 too see me through to my old age!

Great set-up you have Paul and the shop looks terrific.

Nice to see Sam making the most of the oppotunity you have given him.

Keep up the good work both.

T


----------



## Modmedia

Only just seen this thread now!

Well done!


----------



## Guest

CupraRcleanR said:


> Nice to see Paul and Sam at Glossmax on Saturday. Wallet took abut of a hammering but I ended up with enough 902 and Megs 205 too see me through to my old age!
> 
> Great set-up you have Paul and the shop looks terrific.
> 
> Nice to see Sam making the most of the oppotunity you have given him.
> 
> Keep up the good work both.
> 
> T


Lovely car mate! Looked superb to be honest. 
Nice to meet you


----------



## Huw

I have to say Sam takes his job very seriously. I managed to get out of work early yesterday so popped in for a few bits and he was busy applying some Collinite to three cars. He wasn't using an applicator, applied by hand and taking a lot of care and attention with his winter wax preperation. I was surprised as I didn't think there was room to get all three models on the counter at the same time.


----------



## Guest

Huw said:


> I have to say Sam takes his job very seriously. I managed to get out of work early yesterday so popped in for a few bits and he was busy applying some Collinite to three cars. He wasn't using an applicator, applied by hand and taking a lot of care and attention with his winter wax preperation. I was surprised as I didn't think there was room to get all three models on the counter at the same time.


:lol: Quite weird, just touching the top of the wax I found was enough on my finger tips just to do the whole of one car :lol:
They seem to dull in the window for some reason so must take care of them


----------

